# AQUASPORT OWNERS THREAD



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Do we have any AQUASPORT owners out there? Thought this would be a fitting thread to share your opinions, stories, and photos of your boats. I'll start off with the format to try and follow. Feel free to add additional categories to your post. Thanks, AA



*Year:* 1999

*Model:* Osprey 175CC

*Engine:* Johnson 90 HP 2-Stroke / Outboard

*Top Speed*: 38 mph

*Boat Name:* Still trying to come up with mine

*Opinion, Story, etc :* IMO- The 175 is a very versatile boat in its class. I have been able to do just about anything in this thing. Skinny water or deep it has done well. If you are heading into the wind you most definitely will get some spray during the ride. I need to get a fabricated enclosure for the winter months, I don't mind it so much during the summer.

</BR>

*Photos:*










</br>


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

YEAR 1995 245 osprey

MOTOR 1995 225 evinrude 2 stroke

SPEED 37 mph loaded, 42 half tank and two people

bought it as a fixer up ,fixed glass work still needs cosmetics but took it out 50 miles several times does great handles rough water well.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you ever been to Classic Aquasport?  http://www.classicaquasport.com/phpbb3/



I contribute there once in a while


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

2000 205 osprey 1999 175 evinrude fitch

I can fish and dive or do just about anything that I need to with this baby. And she is my baby.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

My father had '96 175 Osprey. Loved that boat and agree with you on the versatility. That boat is for sale in Orange Beach if anyone is interested. Now I own a 2004 205 Osprey and love it as well. The only thing I don't like is how all the pumps were mounted. Replacing them has been quite the endeavor.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

> *MaxP (3/10/2009)*My father had '96 175 Osprey. Loved that boat and agree with you on the versatility. That boat is for sale in Orange Beach if anyone is interested. Now I own a 2004 205 Osprey and love it as well. The only thing I don't like is how all the pumps were mounted. Replacing them has been quite the endeavor.


i agree moved my baitwell pump up beside batterys and fuel filter last year.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

X-Shark to answer your post Yes I am a member over at classicaquasports.com. I go by beast819 over there. Great people that love their boats. I enjoy reading through the rebuild sections.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Out Align (3/9/2009)*2000 205 osprey 1999 175 evinrude fitch
> 
> 
> 
> I can fish and dive or do just about anything that I need to with this baby. And she is my baby.




Nice rig! I like the blue Gel Coat too.


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks I really like the blue too but the sun is rough on the blue gel coat. It gets beat on worse than a white boat. I have to wax the crap out of it to get it looking good.

I agree with MaxP about the pumps being hard to get to. I did move my bait/ washdown pump to the side. It helps having long skinny arms.


----------



## pescador (Nov 7, 2007)

1996 Aquasport 245


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Its been a couple of months since this has had any activity. Any other AS owners out there? 



I would love to see an old 1971 Flatback rebuilt in person. Has anyone seen one in our area? 



Here is a picture of a custom 1971 Aquasport 22-2 flatback


----------



## goodtime (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a 96 200 osprey, Does anyone know if the fuel tank is plastic or fiberglass.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *goodtime (6/29/2009)*I have a 96 200 osprey, Does anyone know if the fuel tank is plastic or fiberglass.




I'm thinking it shouldn't be fiberglass. I have a plastic tank in mine which is a 1999. Let me ask a few more people before I can confirm my answer.


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Look rough right now but she's 30yrs old, Back in the water soon:banghead:banghead</DIV></DIV>1979 Aquasport 19-6 FamilyFisherman </DIV></DIV>IT'LL FISH







</DIV>


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *It'll Fish (6/29/2009)*Look rough right now but she's 30yrs old, Back in the water soon:banghead:banghead</DIV></DIV>1979 Aquasport 19-6 FamilyFisherman </DIV></DIV>IT'LL FISH
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing It'll Fish. Do you run a 135 or 150 HP outboard on that machine? I really prefer the older model AS compared to their newer designs.... Might just be me though. 



One day I will do a rebuild.... If you haven't seen this thread before on rebuilding a 1971 AS 22-2 Flatback go check it out. (Just Awesome) This is what I want to do someday when I get old and retire.....http://www.classicaquasport.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=957


----------



## lunati397 (Jul 20, 2009)

1987 22.2 CCP I just got it and love it now im learning to fish offshore ive been fishing off beaches my whole life


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I fished with a guide out of Venice a few weeks ago. You can view the post in the offshore reports from out of the area section. Anyway, I was telling him about my boat situation and he said the best boat to fish out of is a 22 Aquasport set up Tampa Bay style. This came from a pro guide running a 170K boat. He told me to find one used and have it rebuilt to specs vs. buying new. In the mean time I have to make due with my 09 Key West, becasue it fits in the garage. It's a great boat, probably the best in the class for that size.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

1997 Aquasport 245 Explorer, 97 225 Evinrude, 30 ish mph, we dive it , ski, it , tube, fish it, camp it, you name it. meeting up with folks it is amazing how big the aft deck is on these boats compared to any other maker - love it.


----------

